# i screwed up



## blondlebanese (Nov 14, 2014)

the lights came on for 2 1/2 hours in the middle of the dark cycle.  second day of 12/12.  is the bud of a hermi any good?  will it produce good useable seeds?  sad to think of 14 healthy plants turning into hermies.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 14, 2014)

The _second_ day of 12/12?

Don't worry about it, way too early in the 12/12 for that to have any effect. Really.

Wet


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 15, 2014)

Not an issue but NO, the seeds from hermies are useless and shoud be destroyed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

Once should not hurt, especially since you were just going into 12/12.  However, make sure that whatever caused this is not repeated.  If this happens again, it could cause problems.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks for saying what I wanted you to say.  I'm happy again.


----------

